# Have you had a miracle baby in 2015?



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

For Grazia Magazine, I am looking for a woman aged 20-39 who gave birth to a miracle baby this year, for example after multiple rounds of fertility treatment/multiple miscarriages etc....

Someone for whom the journey to motherhood has been a long and hard one, but now they are looking forward to their first Christmas as a mum.

I'm afraid I can't offer a fee but you will take part in a lovely photo-shoot with professional hair/makeup/styling.

Please contact me ASAP if you can help. I'm on [email protected]

Thank You.


----------

